
My Favorite Talk Ever: Adventures in Functional Programming by Jim Weirich - Exuma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs
======
chmaynard
OMG! This is why I love HN. I downloaded Jim Weirich's presentation so I can
watch it offline a few hundred times.

